

Show HN: Scriggler: content platform for authors, removing barriers of entry - selemir
https://scriggler.com

======
striking
> We have a way of dealing with abuse.

What is it? I mean, technically so does Twitter, but you see bad stuff on
there all the time.

~~~
selemir
Thanks. We have a point system implemented - it is somewhat similar to what
reddit has, but less aggressive (or rather community tends to be a lot less
aggressive). There is an added twist. Any member can give a 'black card' to a
comment or publication they feel is either abusive or inappropriate. It costs
points to give one, but takes away a lot of the points from the receiver.
These points impact visibility of publications, making them a valuable
commodity. We can then also review the posts receiving a lot of black cards or
members who tend to give a lot of them. The idea is to give all the power of
moderation to the user base and only get involved in the most obvious cases. I
must say - so far that black card tool has not really been used.

